# Outlook on more than one computer



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I finally switched all of my e-mail accounts to Microsoft Outlook on my laptop. What do I do on my office computer now? Or if I travel and use another computer?


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

the best option is setting up an exchange server, not the most ideal for a small operation though

http://www.microsoft.com/exchange/default.mspx

here are a couple of other options

http://ask.metafilter.com/24322/Outlook-on-multiple-computers-how


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I use the e-mail forwarding feature on my website. Say someone sends and e-mail to [email protected]***.com The message is forwarded to [email protected]***.com (office computer with Outlook) and [email protected]***.com (mobil computer with Outlook)Check with your IP hosting service to see if you have this feature.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I use two computers too, the main computer in the office, and a laptop as well. Depending on which is going to be your primary one will depend on how you set it up. It won't sync the emails between computers, but I only want to check for emails when I am away from the office and take care of any important ones. 

For me, the office computer is the main one, the laptop is the one I use in the field and away from home to chek emails, etc.

Your primary one should already be set up correctly, your secondary (laptop I am assuming) just needs to have your mail accounts set up in outlook the same as the primary one, with one small exception. 

When setting up the accounts on the laptop, for each account click the [*More Settings*] button, then go to the "Advanced" tab, and at the bottom check the "Leave a copy of messages on the server" checkbox. This will copy all the email to your laptop, but leave a copy on the server so when you log on from the office, it will download all the same emails (plus any new ones). This will leave the original email on the server until you download it to the primary computer back at the office. You will always have ac opy on the primary computer.

If you travel and have to use a public/friends computer, your email host should have a way to log in and check your email from anywhere internet access is allowed, such as webmail.

Hope this answers your question


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Firemike, what version of outlook do you have? I do not see that feature in mine. I did all of this on my laptop and for some reason if outlook is open then my phone and the regular e-mail accounts will not capture the e-mail (missing that feature). This might actually work out ok since if my laptop is on I really don't need to see the same thing on my phone. The only issue might be if my office outlook captures the e-mail then my phone and laptop might not see them.

To much for one day.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

It really depends on how you get your email.

Do you have a service provider that holds it all for you?

When you connect to read your email, does it download it all and then delete it from the service provider? This is typically what's known as a POP3 connection.

What you want is a service provider that does IMAP. IMAP will keep all the mail on the service provider and allow you to connect to it with any IMAP compatible client using the proper user/password.

I run my own mail service and implement IMAP. This allows me to connect and read my email from any device that I want. When I delete the message using my desktop computer, it also deletes it from my phone. If I reply to a message using my phone, it flags it as Replied To and stores the sent message in my sent-folder. These changes are reflected on all the devices I read the email with.

The drawback of IMAP using a service provider is the same as the advantage.. It keeps everything on the server. So if they have restrictions on the amount of storage space for your account, you may find yourself having to delete things often, or move them to a mail folder located on your computer.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I use outlook 2003 , a bundled part of Office 2003, but it was on the earlier version too, I believe it was Office XP or something like that. The help feature may be able to help you locate it unless your version does not support it. All my email is pop3 (quick and easy) and I never have a problem with emails.

IMAP is mainly if you want more control over email such as flagging, controlling its status, or managing multiple mailboxes across multiple servers. It is very useful if you need the options it offers.

I don't realy need them at this point, between my wifes businesses and mine, we have 31 different mailboxes to read and answer, and they are all POP3. I can check all of them from anywhere with just about any computer or email client. I then decide if I want to leave it on the server or delete it. When I get back to the office, I download it and file it accordingly.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I was just playing with my office computer, if the account is a pop3 then you have the option. I just need to change two of my accounts to pop3's and rename them.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone now how I can book appoinments through outlook but have the changes happen throughout our network of computers? Like have one master outlook account but on different pc's for the purpose of scheduling? I like to use outlook to schedule appoinments because it syncs with our phones and sends allerts before the appointment so we dont forget.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Exchange does that.. Using a company calendar you can set up appointments and meetings, invite others, etc.. Depending on the size of your office you might be able to purchase Small Business Server 2003 which includes Exchange. You will just need some hardware to run it on, and appropriate technical people to set it up for you.

It also handles all your email and a bunch of other things.


Wow, I just recommended a Microsoft product..


----------



## Virginia Built (Nov 8, 2007)

*How about with a Verizon Wireless card?*

I have to say, I am getting the emails on my new laptop and on the office computer, but when i send email from the laptop through a verizon broadband card, the mails come back from Hughes.net, saying "relaying not allowed, use smtp". What the heck is this all about!:blink:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*5.7.1 Relaying not allowed* If you are receiving the "5.7.1 Relaying not allowed" error message in your Outlook email client, your ISP is most likely blocking the ability for you
to use a third-party smtp server, ie: mail.your-domain-here.com. To solve this error, you have to use your ISP's smtp server as your outgoing mail server in Outlook.

The following links are websites that has a list of known ISP that block the use of third-party smtp servers.

The list:

Earthlink Internet service: smtp.earthlink.net

MSN Internet service: smtp.email.msn.com

Verizon Internet service: outgoing.verizon.net

Qwest Internet service: pop.dnvr.qwest.net

OPTOnline Internet service: mail.optonline.net

SBC Internet service: smtp.sbcglobal.yahoo.com

SCB (Pacbell): mail.pacbell.net

SCB (SBC Global): smtp.sbcglobal.net

Comcast Internet service: smtp.comcast.net

At&T Broadband Internet service: mail.attbi.com

NetZero: smtp.netzero.com

RCN: smtp.rcn.com

DSLExtreame: smtp.dslextreme.com

MegaPath: mail.megapathdsl.net

Cable One: mail.cableone.net

XO Communication: mail.njd.xo.com

Cox Internet: Find your SMTP server based on your State: Cox Internet State-specific SMTP server names.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Why not Google Apps,
You have gmail at your domain name, now accessible anywhere
and a web calendar to be shared,
word processor on the web
and with all kinds of Google Apps based CRM sprouting now,
we should be all set.

Now I have to get someone to do all this for me.


----------

